# Neighbor throwing their food into my backyard



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

I have found food in my backyard recently. And I know it is not coming from anyone in my house. I think I have a good idea of who it is coming from. It would also explain the smell my puppy had, he could have eaten something I wasn't aware of. I saw him carrying around a chocolate cupcake or brownie in his mouth with the wrapper still on it (there could have been more food for all I know, because I'm not exactly sure when it started I only noticed it, I always try to keep an eye on him but you dont catch everything). I was livid, I had to chase him around but I got it out of his mouth. Today he found a piece of bread in the backyard. I think I know which one of my neighbors it is, as the food is always coming from the back of my yard and theres a neighbor directly behind us and to the right and left. But i think its the one directly behind us. What do you suggest I do? I feel like confronting the person I think it is. A-hole coulda killed my dog, not only that its just plain rude throwing your trash in someones yard.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Don't let you pup out off leash until this solution is resolved. They could be putting stuff in the food that could seriously hurt your dog. Let alone the food there throwing over could do the same thing. Don't accuse people until your know for certain who is doing it. You could talk to all you neighbors(one who you believe is doin it as well) and be like "hey someone is throwing food over my fence that could seriously harm my dog and I was wondering if you know who it is and if you can keep an eye out. You can also instal a camera somehow(like a tree cam) to catch who is doing it.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

momtolabs said:


> Don't let you pup out off leash until this solution is resolved. They could be putting stuff in the food that could seriously hurt your dog. Let alone the food there throwing over could do the same thing. Don't accuse people until your know for certain who is doing it. You could talk to all you neighbors(one who you believe is doin it as well) and be like "hey someone is throwing food over my fence that could seriously harm my dog and I was wondering if you know who it is and if you can keep an eye out. You can also instal a camera somehow(like a tree cam) to catch who is doing it.


Thanks for the quick response, Im going to ask around today.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That sucks, and I've been in a similar situation. I was neighbors with a household full of kids and I would regularly find chicken bones and other delectables in my yard. I went and talked to my neighbors, and had to communicate multiple times. Sometimes the adults would tell the kids but you know with kids it doesn't always sink in... It was extremely frustrating, to say the least. But I could tell they meant well and were trying. If I were you, I would start by talking. Unfortunately, some people don't 'get it' and think they're doing a service by giving your dog treats. Some people really 'need' to feed other people's dogs. And then there are sickos out there who actually want to hurt your dog (I hope this isn't the case). But maybe your neighbors will be reasonable.

Something else that might help, that I am not above doing, is lying a bit about your dog's sensitivity to food or medical needs. Offering the possibility that there could be large medical complications, or vet bills, might make people think twice. There are ways to phrase it that are less confrontational as well. Maybe something like... "Hi, I really appreciate that you're trying to feed my dog. He LOVES food... But he has a very sensitive stomach (multiple food allergies? diabetic?) and he gets really sick after eating certain things. I would really appreciate it if you didn't throw food onto my yard." Or a little more passive aggressive... "Hi, my dog really loves food and I appreciate that you're just trying to feed him some treats. But I just spent $xxx on a vet visit and medications because he had a bad reaction to what he ate. Could you please stop tossing food into my yard?"

Regardless of how you tackle this, good luck. I know how frustrating it can be.

EDIT: I do agree with the other poster about finding out who it is first.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Canyx said:


> That sucks, and I've been in a similar situation. I was neighbors with a household full of kids and I would regularly find chicken bones and other delectables in my yard. I went and talked to my neighbors, and had to communicate multiple times. Sometimes the adults would tell the kids but you know with kids it doesn't always sink in... It was extremely frustrating, to say the least. But I could tell they meant well and were trying. If I were you, I would start by talking. Unfortunately, some people don't 'get it' and think they're doing a service by giving your dog treats. Some people really 'need' to feed other people's dogs. And then there are sickos out there who actually want to hurt your dog (I hope this isn't the case). But maybe your neighbors will be reasonable.
> 
> Something else that might help, that I am not above doing, is lying a bit about your dog's sensitivity to food or medical needs. Offering the possibility that there could be large medical complications, or vet bills, might make people think twice. There are ways to phrase it that are less confrontational as well. Maybe something like... "Hi, I really appreciate that you're trying to feed my dog. He LOVES food... But he has a very sensitive stomach (multiple food allergies? diabetic?) and he gets really sick after eating certain things. I would really appreciate it if you didn't throw food onto my yard." Or a little more passive aggressive... "Hi, my dog really loves food and I appreciate that you're just trying to feed him some treats. But I just spent $xxx on a vet visit and medications because he had a bad reaction to what he ate. Could you please stop tossing food into my yard?"
> 
> ...


Thank you canyx, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

I should mention the neighbor to the right of me has always been friendly to me and our dogs have met so I doubt its him, but it'd be a good place to start asking.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Most times people feed dogs out of good intentions... I once worked with this household with three outdoor dogs that lived together in a fence. There is this lady, who lived nearby and always passed by the fence, who occasionally threw food in there. Well, the three dogs that normally coexisted peacefully would fight over the food. We found the lady and told her, nicely, multiple times, not to feed the dogs. She would say okay and keep doing it, say that she didn't think the dogs were eating enough (despite the full pan of dog food out there all the time) and keep doing it... So not out of spite, but out of some inner 'good' intentions that justified her actions in her mind. 
One day, two dogs ganged up over the third over food she tossed over (she saw it happen) and that dog was LITERALLY torn apart. Carrying it to the vet, I can tell you that there were gaping wounds around both armpits, neck, one ear barely attached... Thankfully the dog lived and was actually put into another home. But coming out of the vet there were multiple staple lines around it's head and drainage tubes sticking out everywhere. After that, the lady never fed those dogs again. Shame it had to come to that. But she 'loved' the dogs and thought she was helping them by feeding them, in some way.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Canyx said:


> Most times people feed dogs out of good intentions... I once worked with this household with three outdoor dogs that lived together in a fence. There is this lady, who lived nearby and always passed by the fence, who occasionally threw food in there. Well, the three dogs that normally coexisted peacefully would fight over the food. We found the lady and told her, nicely, multiple times, not to feed the dogs. She would say okay and keep doing it, say that she didn't think the dogs were eating enough (despite the full pan of dog food out there all the time) and keep doing it... So not out of spite, but out of some inner 'good' intentions that justified her actions in her mind.
> One day, two dogs ganged up over the third over food she tossed over (she saw it happen) and that dog was LITERALLY torn apart. Carrying it to the vet, I can tell you that there were gaping wounds around both armpits, neck, one ear barely attached... Thankfully the dog lived and was actually put into another home. But coming out of the vet there were multiple staple lines around it's head and drainage tubes sticking out everywhere. After that, the lady never fed those dogs again. Shame it had to come to that. But she 'loved' the dogs and thought she was helping them by feeding them, in some way.


That's sad that happened to that dog, that must have been very scary. My neighbor with good intentions would have to be pretty damn stupid to try to feed my dog chocolate. The road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Make it public, talk to all your neighbors and ask if it was them, and file a report with your local law enforcement.. that is how I lost 4 of my GSD's , 2 suspect, and several starting into seizures.... Even after you talk to them file a report.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Make it public, talk to all your neighbors and ask if it was them, and file a report with your local law enforcement.. that is how I lost 4 of my GSD's , 2 suspect, and several starting into seizures.... Even after you talk to them file a report.


Wow thats scary, im sorry about your dogs. I really hope I find who is doing this.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Canyx said:


> Most times people feed dogs out of good intentions...


Exactly. We have good, friendly neighbors on both sides. The neighbors on one side have fed our dogs over the fence. Sometimes they have grandchildren there that will throw whole loaves of bread over the fence. I think they actually believe they're doing a good thing. 

We've had "the talk" and I don't think they're doing it any more but, to this day, any time there's anyone in the yard next door, the dogs will stand at the fence and bark to try and get their attention. I used to feel bad about this, but now I think they asked for it.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

RonE said:


> Exactly. We have good, friendly neighbors on both sides. The neighbors on one side have fed our dogs over the fence. Sometimes they have grandchildren there that will throw whole loaves of bread over the fence. I think they actually believe they're doing a good thing.
> 
> We've had "the talk" and I don't think they're doing it any more but, to this day, any time there's anyone in the yard next door, the dogs will stand at the fence and bark to try and get their attention. I used to feel bad about this, but now I think they asked for it.


I get that, but who with good intentions would try to feed my dog chocolate?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Tyler_X said:


> I get that, but who with good intentions would try to feed my dog chocolate?


Non-dog owners don't know any better. We like chocolate, so dogs should too, right?


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

RonE said:


> Non-dog owners don't know any better. We like chocolate, so dogs should too, right?


thats the thing, every single one of my neighbors near me owns dogs. the neighbor behind us owns one dog and the neighbors to the left own 3 little ones and the neighbors to the right own 2 little ones and a big one.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Make it public, talk to all your neighbors and ask if it was them, and file a report with your local law enforcement.. that is how I lost 4 of my GSD's , 2 suspect, and several starting into seizures.... Even after you talk to them file a report.


Should I wait until I find out whos been doing it? Or should I let the local law just know whats going on until I do?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Tyler_X said:


> thats the thing, every single one of my neighbors near me owns dogs. the neighbor behind us owns one dog and the neighbors to the left own 3 little ones and the neighbors to the right own 2 little ones and a big one.


Do they have kids though? Kids are often completely unaware of why something shouldn't be done, only that it shouldn't - if there are kids around it is very possible that the kids don't know that chocolate can make dogs extremely sick.

ETA: I would also file a police report - regardless of whether you know who's doing it. If they're doing it to one neighbor, they might be doing it to others too.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Tyler_X said:


> Should I wait until I find out whos been doing it? Or should I let the local law just know whats going on until I do?


Thank it has really left me scared that people are capable of doing it.. In Colorado it is a known way to take out the dogs in a neighborhood to rob it.. and lots of dog park incident the last one was dogs being shot from a distance at the park. Must be the altitude for crazies here.

I would talk face to face with each of your neighbors, that way you will know what they have to say. And as you have said you have nice dog owner neighbors they could always keep an ear our or a look out knowing it is happening to you and also being worried for their own dogs to know to look in their yards or if their dogs start acting sick.... If no one knows how the food got into your back yard then yes I would file an incident report with the LE for record (you hope it wont happen again after facing your neighbors to get information) but you would want it documented if it keeps happening


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

Personally, I would be on the passive aggressive side. Go to each of your neighbors or could be doing it, "Hi! I'm just going around talking to everyone and letting them know that someone is throwing food over my fence to my dogs. I was just letting you know in case it happens to you, too! I am going to set up a camera and going to file a police report against the household that's doing it. My dog has a sensitive stomach and I've had to pay mega bucks for vet bills. I wouldn't hesitate to sue! Just keep an eye out!"

Kind of not accusing, but letting the person know how serious you are about this. Even if it's not that person, maybe their kids, they will probably talk to their kids about it or something.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Thank it has really left me scared that people are capable of doing it.. In Colorado it is a known way to take out the dogs in a neighborhood to rob it.. and lots of dog park incident the last one was dogs being shot from a distance at the park. Must be the altitude for crazies here.
> 
> I would talk face to face with each of your neighbors, that way you will know what they have to say. And as you have said you have nice dog owner neighbors they could always keep an ear our or a look out knowing it is happening to you and also being worried for their own dogs to know to look in their yards or if their dogs start acting sick.... If no one knows how the food got into your back yard then yes I would file an incident report with the LE for record (you hope it wont happen again after facing your neighbors to get information) but you would want it documented if it keeps happening


wow thats sick that people do that. thanks for your advice patricia..stay safe.


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

I've dealt with similar before.

Once with catching a day care worker dumping anti-freeze in our yard for the dog (many years ago). Nothing ever came of it though. But this is why my dog is *never* outside unsupervised. Ever. No joke. Even if I'm sitting inside, I am right at the back door with my eyes on him the entire time. Just having a secured yard doesn't cut it for me. I don't trust people. :/

And very recently when I discovered people were tossing food out for my two goats. Like bread, chopped steak, candy, sandwiches. I think it was kids that were sneaking onto the property early in the morning on their way to the bus stop. Putting up a large sign saying "Do not feed the goats. Goats have sensitive tummies and many foods will KILL them. If you want to feed them, ask and we will provide a safe, healthy snack for them."

Which apparently helped as the early morning feedings have stopped. But I do think the feedings contributed to the emergency surgery I had to rush my goat to, after hours and in another state... 

Definitely keep your dog leashed until its resolved. I agree with filing an incident report for the sake of a paper trail and also walk around to speak with the neighbors (gently). It may just be some well-meaning individual who thought they were sharing a treat with the cute dog next door. Explain to them, and stress to them, that it can KILL them (not just make them sick). 

A lot of people do foolish things with good intentions. I've even had to have a talk with my FIL for trying to feed my dog extremely hot & spicy chili. I already struggle keeping weight on this picky dog, the last thing he needs is IBS or something more serious resulting from the spices in that. My FIL's argument was that he has always fed his dogs anything he wanted, chocolate included, without issue. I told him what he did with his dog was his business, but I'd already lost a dog in the past to gut issues and its my choice what he eats.


----------



## azb (Oct 24, 2014)

Game cameras are cheap. There's nothing wrong with having a civil talk with your neighbors, but they can lie.

With proof, things will go much more smoothly as to a solution.

Az


----------



## MazzyGirl (Jan 19, 2015)

I was going to suggest this. Set up a camera aimed at the area where the food is dumped and see who is leaving it there. Definitely keep your dog leashed until this is resolved. Some people don't know how dangerous certain foods are to dogs. Some are poisonous and can kill them such as chocolate (milk chocolate can make them sick but cooking chocolate like the one found in chocolate cupcakes can kill. If you dog is a larger breed, then there is some leniency with how much chocolate the dog's system can take before it's deadly, but it's no joke!). Grapes and raisins are also dangerous. Chicken bones are often cooked which can rip up the inside of a dog's digestive system. That is seriously dangerous and would require some big expensive repairs. Cooked bones are brittle and will break into sharp pieces. Non-cooked or raw bones are stronger and harder to break, but chicken bones are small and easy to swallow and choke on. 

So, this issue needs to be addressed quickly. If you cannot find who did the food dumping, hopefully the camera will give you the answer. Otherwise, call the police to investigate if they are willing to do it and explain someone is not only littering in your yard, you are afraid for your dog's health and safety. It sucks to have a possible war with your neighbors, but hopefully this can be cleared up without any hard feelings.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

This might sound far fetched, but have you considered that it might be a squirrel or some other critter bringing in the food-stuff? I only suggest this because that is what I often have to deal with. One neighbor puts bread scraps and stale bread rolls out in their yard for the birds and I have witnessed birds drop pieces as they flew to perch and squirrels that have dropped nearly whole rolls from their place up in the branches of the trees along the property line or even rolling down a garage roof that abuts our lot. 

Last summer there were several incidents where I had to take a bone from Kayla and I actually did talk to a different set of neighbors asking them to please not throw bones over the fence as it caused a trip to the vet on one occasion. It turned out, upon further investigation, that these bones were likely dropped from the trees by squirrels that took them up to a branch to gnaw on. I found out about the possibility on line and in checking found actual gnaw marks on the edges of the bones that I found in my yard. 

Frustrating as heck no matter how the food is getting into your yard, I know, but if it is a neighbor and if you can figure out who, you can at least try to talk with them, where the squirrels around here cannot be reasoned with!


----------



## Luxorien (Jun 11, 2014)

I just KNEW squirrels were evil.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

A couple of exploratory surgeries were the results of squirrels dropping corn cobs in the neighbors yard. Not my dogs but client dogs. Poor owners, poor dogs. I know one got resolved by the owner going to talk to the neighbor. It was a help that the neighbor loved the dog and felt really bad when she heard what happened. 

Game camera is the way to go or a security camera.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd pick up a camera and also talk to all neighbors


----------



## ellag (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyler_X said:


> I have found food in my backyard recently. And I know it is not coming from anyone in my house. I think I have a good idea of who it is coming from. It would also explain the smell my puppy had, he could have eaten something I wasn't aware of. I saw him carrying around a chocolate cupcake or brownie in his mouth with the wrapper still on it (there could have been more food for all I know, because I'm not exactly sure when it started I only noticed it, I always try to keep an eye on him but you dont catch everything). I was livid, I had to chase him around but I got it out of his mouth. Today he found a piece of bread in the backyard. I think I know which one of my neighbors it is, as the food is always coming from the back of my yard and theres a neighbor directly behind us and to the right and left. But i think its the one directly behind us. What do you suggest I do? I feel like confronting the person I think it is. A-hole coulda killed my dog, not only that its just plain rude throwing your trash in someones yard.


maybe you could repay their kindness by throwing the extra dog poop in their yard?


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

ellag said:


> maybe you could repay their kindness by throwing the extra dog poop in their yard?


Sometimes it's difficult to determine what might be said in jest/sarcasm when it comes to the written word, but -Yikes! That's how you could get the neighbors to throw something tainted/poisoned back over in retaliation.


----------



## ellag (Feb 5, 2015)

yes, I was joking, lol... I would try talking to them once. if it happens again, get proof by taping it, call the cops. then throw poop in their yard


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

JeJo said:


> This might sound far fetched, but have you considered that it might be a squirrel or some other critter bringing in the food-stuff? I only suggest this because that is what I often have to deal with. One neighbor puts bread scraps and stale bread rolls out in their yard for the birds and I have witnessed birds drop pieces as they flew to perch and squirrels that have dropped nearly whole rolls from their place up in the branches of the trees along the property line or even rolling down a garage roof that abuts our lot.
> 
> Last summer there were several incidents where I had to take a bone from Kayla and I actually did talk to a different set of neighbors asking them to please not throw bones over the fence as it caused a trip to the vet on one occasion. It turned out, upon further investigation, that these bones were likely dropped from the trees by squirrels that took them up to a branch to gnaw on. I found out about the possibility on line and in checking found actual gnaw marks on the edges of the bones that I found in my yard.
> 
> Frustrating as heck no matter how the food is getting into your yard, I know, but if it is a neighbor and if you can figure out who, you can at least try to talk with them, where the squirrels around here cannot be reasoned with!


I was going to suggest the same thing. 

I was gonna to have a speakin' to with my neighbors a couple years ago because I thought they (or one of their kids) were throwing food towards Bella for her to eat. Then I saw a crow up in the tree eating something (kinda looked like the end piece of a calzone...was hard to tell) that it had probably picked out of someone's trash. When the crow flew away, the calzone(I think) dropped to the ground, luckily just out of Bella's reach where the rest of the food that I thought people were giving her - had been dropped.

I think a game cam would be a good idea. Or just ask your neighbors if they've noticed any of the *other* neighbors feeding your dog?


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

JeJo said:


> This might sound far fetched, but have you considered that it might be a squirrel or some other critter bringing in the food-stuff? I only suggest this because that is what I often have to deal with. One neighbor puts bread scraps and stale bread rolls out in their yard for the birds and I have witnessed birds drop pieces as they flew to perch and squirrels that have dropped nearly whole rolls from their place up in the branches of the trees along the property line or even rolling down a garage roof that abuts our lot.
> 
> Last summer there were several incidents where I had to take a bone from Kayla and I actually did talk to a different set of neighbors asking them to please not throw bones over the fence as it caused a trip to the vet on one occasion. It turned out, upon further investigation, that these bones were likely dropped from the trees by squirrels that took them up to a branch to gnaw on. I found out about the possibility on line and in checking found actual gnaw marks on the edges of the bones that I found in my yard.
> 
> Frustrating as heck no matter how the food is getting into your yard, I know, but if it is a neighbor and if you can figure out who, you can at least try to talk with them, where the squirrels around here cannot be reasoned with!



This is what I was thinking. Birds drop all sorts of stuff (mostly peanuts) in our yard all the time.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

The food was too neat and intact to have been taken by a squirrel in my opinion. I think the chocolate brownie or cupcake was probably too big for a squirrel to carry, plus the wrapper was still perfect on it.. I ended up going to the houses behind me and one of them seemed to be a dog lover and he was asking if I was going to check on the other house I said yes and he said nobody was home. The other house nobody was home or answered. I will try again. I'm thinking about setting up a camera. I was thinking also for any new pieces of food I find to keep a record of it with a picture or something.


----------



## Rob 68 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have had a similar situation with kids on my property leaving behind a mess and sometimes damages. This happens every summer, different kids every summer. When I file a report with LE, nothing ever happens. Not even an apology from the parents or kids. Last year I decided to talk directly to the parents, after I gave the kids several warnings not to come back uninvited and it didn't go well at all. My plan was to inform the parents in a polite way what their kids were doing and see if they would send them over to "pay" (clean up or something) for the trouble they have caused. I knocked on the door and didn't get an answer. When I was back on the sidewalk, a parent came storming out and first verbally and then physically assaulted me. That was before I could even said why I stopped by. I ended up getting medical treatment. Very, very unexpected. When I checked up on the police report, I was told that the prosecutor didn't think there was a case. One word against another, the parent claiming self defense (Lol!). I have always communicated in writing to have proof later and I would highly recommend cameras, especially when you confront someone in person, no matter how nice and polite they may seem. A friend as a witness is not good enough. If you do set up a camera, make sure you will be able to catch a flying cupcake (video and direction) or identify the person. On a different occasion I had a very clear picture of a kid, but since I didn't know the kid or address nothing was done.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

For this reason, I agree with folks who say to report it to the police ... just to get it on the record. A police report as part of the history will be useful proof, if needed.


----------

